# Wish me luck



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

About two weeks ago or so I noticed Hunter itching. It has slowly but surely progressed into bouts of fur flying, non stop scratching pandimonium. At first I chalked it up to spring time allergies. I also triple checked all the chicken he has ever eaten (I still have unopened packages in the freezer). None of them say ANYTHING about added chicken broth, salt, or anything. It is weird because I was at the grocery store I got those at today and looked at the chicken they currently have and they ALL have added crap in it. But apprarently, not the kind he has eaten (I did check when I bought it but with my paranoia, I checked again today). 

So IF it is allergies, I don't know what its from for sure. Anyways, I noticed he had scratched a bit of fur from the back of his ears and mentioned it to Gary a few days ago. Today, when I got home from work, I saw a BALD patch with blood! I freaked out and demanded we take him to the vet. He even scratched the inside of his ear open, the poor guy. I have given him benedryl a couple of times but I haven't noticed it helping much. So I made an appointment for tomorrow (there goes the fridge I was going to buy this week hwell: Dog is more important right now. 

So I am hoping its nothing serious like mange (hypochondriacs should not be able to look up medical stuff online). Will find out tomorrow.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I just went to take a picture and his ear is SO swollen. It was not swollen this morning. Argh. I will post the picture soon. My poor old man


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Aww poor guy!! 

Keep an eye out for a hematoma developing  those things suck!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

How scary, I hope that Hunter is going to be ok.
I am sending healing vibes your way.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ohh bummer, it's never fun dealing with the unknown, is it? 
Annie once had a freak allergic reaction to something, lots of swelling in her face and vulva (of all places...) with violent itching, but benedryl nd temeryl cleared her up. We never found out what it was, but it didn't happen again. 
So, hopefully whatever triggered this reaction stays away from now on. Have you tried giving benedryl to help?


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Hope it can be cleaned up and taken care of easily.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ugh, so $200 and one flea later, they determined it to be a flea allergy. I have lived here for four years without fleas. I KNOW fleas. At my in laws house, it was flea nation (disgusting). We must have had four good years here or else I would have seen Hunter's reaction sooner? I gauge fleas by watching my thin haired Sargeant. He doesn't have any? The vet checked Hunter for ten LONG minutes before finding one. I just feel bad, I could have prevented this. I just really didn't want to have to put flea pesticides on them because I find them to be scary chemicals and also, expensive. But what can I do. I got 3 months each for the big dogs. Will have to go back another time for the small dog and cat as I am monetarily wiped out 

They didn't do a skin scraping or anything and I asked if it COULD be anything else (like mites) but the vet seemed certain it was from the flea. So hopefully this is the end of it. I just gave Hunter his antihistamine, his antibiotic, and his flea meds (Dozer too). 

Surprisingly, Hunter gained 6 pounds since his last vet visit (pre raw diet). So Hunter has gained weight whereas Sarge has either lost weight or toned up? Weird. 


Thanks for all the good vibes~ I Love this forum <3


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Ugh, so $200 and one flea later, they determined it to be a flea allergy. I have lived here for four years without fleas. I KNOW fleas. At my in laws house, it was flea nation (disgusting). We must have had four good years here or else I would have seen Hunter's reaction sooner? I gauge fleas by watching my thin haired Sargeant. He doesn't have any? The vet checked Hunter for ten LONG minutes before finding one. I just feel bad, I could have prevented this. I just really didn't want to have to put flea pesticides on them because I find them to be scary chemicals and also, expensive. But what can I do. I got 3 months each for the big dogs. Will have to go back another time for the small dog and cat as I am monetarily wiped out
> 
> They didn't do a skin scraping or anything and I asked if it COULD be anything else (like mites) but the vet seemed certain it was from the flea. So hopefully this is the end of it. I just gave Hunter his antihistamine, his antibiotic, and his flea meds (Dozer too).
> 
> ...


Well shoot that really bites. Only one little flea caused all that trouble. Guess they were right when they said it is going to be a bad year. 
Hope he stops itching now though. You should look at the natural thread for the flea repellents.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Even though you have to use the meds, in a way this may be a good thing. you can get rid of the fleas before they get too bad.

i wonder if you could start some of the holistic stuff than Liz knows about and eventually go off the meds.

AND you know the cause (if he's right). There's nothing more frustrating than an unknown allergy.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Hopefully Hunter is feeling better now.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

We went for a long walk, played with his ball a little, and a nice chicken/venison dinner. What more could a dog want? LOL. He isn't scratching as much now (Thank the Lord). He is resting now. Hopefully this is the last incident we have for a long time. My wallet is crying and I need to do SOOO much (groceries, dog food, etc.) yet.


----------

